# TRENDnet wireless card driver issue



## ed644 (Sep 10, 2008)

Problem
I reformatted my computer, got my network card working, ran into a problem, decided to reformat again, and now I can't get my network card to work again. It is the _TRENDnet TEW-444UB_ wireless usb adapter. I downloaded the driver from the manufacturer's web site. It's the same driver that I used to successfully install my hardware the previous time.

Scenario
XP recognized the device, asked for the driver, I pointed it to the right location, and it reported that the device was successfully installed. It appears as _108Mbps 802.11g Wireless LAN_ in the _Network adapters_ section of _Device Manager_, with a yellow exclamation mark overtop of the normal network adapter icon. Selecting _Properties_, reveals the _Device status_ "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". Selecting _Driver Details_ on the _Driver_ tab reveals that "ar5523.bin" and "ar5523.sys" are the driver files that were copied to %WINDIR%\System32\Drivers, as expected.

Attempted troubleshooting
I have tried to uninstall and reinstall the device. I have tried it in various USB ports that work with other USB devices. Attempting to update the driver just tells me that the version I have is just as up to date as the one I am attempting to update it with.

Possible problem?
Not all of my hardware is properly installed because there are some items that remain under _Other devices_. I suspect that they are unrelated to this problem and I can tackle them one at a time, but I post them here in case someone knows otherwise. They are "Other PCI Bridge device", "SM Bus Controller" and "Unknown device." I realize this is not the right forum to ask about those isssues, but I mention them in case they're related. I have installed the manufacturer drivers for my _ASUS AM2 M2NPV-VM _motherboard, including the integrated audio and video drivers from ASUS. From what I've read, proper chipset drivers should solve PCI Bridge device and SM Bus Controller issues, which, by my understanding, should be installed by the ASUS motherboard driver, so I'm not entirely sure what to do next.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! I'll be sure to post any progress I make for future members.


----------



## ed644 (Sep 10, 2008)

Regarding the Code 10 error for my wireless card, I still cannot find a solution.

As I suspected though, the "Other PCI Bridge device", "SM Bus Controller" problems were solved by a missing chipset driver. I was wrong to assume that downloading all relevant software from ASUS would get my ASUS motherboard fully working. While they had a driver for the integrated _NVIDIA Geforce 6150_ video card, they did not have the associated chipset driver. For that, I needed the _NVIDIA nForce 430_ driver, which I discovered after googling "ASUS AM2 M2NPV-VM chipset." Installing the chipset driver resulted in about 3 "Found new hardware" messages from XP. Now I'm down to only 2 "Other devices," which may be harder to pinpoint given the limited clues to go on.

Still searching for any clue for solving my wireless card issue. Suggestions welcome...anything that might get me brainstorming in the right direction would help. Thanks.


----------



## ed644 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweetness. I've managed to get it working. It seems like downloading Windows XP SP3 standalone on another computer, then copying it over to the one with the broken wireless card and running the service pack did the trick. It also removed one of my "Other devices." I have no idea what it identified. There remains one mysterious "Other device" though. If anyone has suggestions as to how to figure out what that remaing "Other device" is, I'm all ears. My next idea is to remove the two hardware components in my PC that aren't integrated, one at a time, and see if it disappears. Besides that, I haven't a clue.


----------

